# Glassfish 4 JDBC-Realm Authentifizierung Beispiel gesucht



## navino (15. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich gerade an Authentifizierung mit JDBC und suche ein Beispiel. Ich habe eins für den 3.1 gefunden und nachgebaut. Bekomme die Meldung:
2014-01-15T10:56:23.691+0100|WARNING: WEB9102: Web Login Failed: com.sun.enterprise.security.auth.login.common.LoginException: Login failed: Security Exception
2014-01-15T10:56:23.691+0100|SEVERE: javax.servlet.ServletException: Login failed

und habe keine Ahnung was falsch sein könnte.
Wenn das schon jemand mal gemacht hat, kann ich natürlich auch mal meine Sachen posten!

Gruß
navino


----------



## turtle (15. Jan 2014)

> javax.servlet.ServletException: Login failed



Schau mal in die Logs des Containers, denn ich vermute, das vom Servlet eine Exception geworfen wurde, die dann nach oben geliefert wurde, die du hier siehst. 

Wenn das beispielsweise ein Tomcat ist, mal unter CATALINA_HOME/logs schauen.

Aber jdbc Authentifzierung ist recht ordentlich hier beschrieben (ist mit mySQL gilt aber auch für andere DBs)


----------



## navino (15. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

mit einem Tomcat habe ich das schon mal hinbekommen.
Ich hab jetzt aber einen Glassfish 4.... 

Gruß
navino


----------



## navino (16. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab das ganze jetzt mal auf dem Glassfish 3.1.2 gemacht, da funktioniert das ganze.

Gruß
navino


----------



## turtle (16. Jan 2014)

Glassfish kenne ich gar nicht..

Die Anleitung sollte aber auch für Glassfish änlich sein und habe das hier gefunden. Vielleicht gibt das noch ein paar Hinweise mehr?


----------



## navino (16. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

das Beispiel scheint auch gut zu sein. Wie gesagt ich hab das ja auf einem 3.1.2 hinbekommen.
Im 4 er scheint wohl was anders zu sein.

Ich habe heute gelesen, das Oracle nur noch auf ihren WebLogic-Server und nicht Glassfish machen will..
Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich im Moment gar nicht, ob Glassfish noch eine gute Wahl ist. 

Bei JBOSS weiß ich auch nicht so recht wie das weiter geht.. den 7.1.1 muss man schon selber kompilieren... 

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Anwendung wieder auf einen Tomcat migrieren??

Bin da gerade am zweifeln.... 

Gruß
navino


----------



## turtle (17. Jan 2014)

> Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich im Moment gar nicht, ob Glassfish noch eine gute Wahl ist


Das mit Oracle habe ich auch gelesen...

Ich benötige derzeit auch keinen EJB-Server, sondern "begnüge" mich mit Tomcat (TC) und habe mehrere TC-Cluster in Betrieb genommen. Ich konnte bisher alles auf TC-Basis machen (Rest, JSF, Servlets, GWT, Wicket,...).



> den 7.1.1 muss man schon selber kompilieren


Woher hast du denn diese Infos?

Schau mal hier JBoss Application Server Downloads - JBoss Community


----------



## navino (20. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

schau mal hier: Christian Kaltepoth's Blog

Gruß
navino


----------

